# quick ecollar question



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all,
I have a quick ecollar question. Was interested in getting the Delta Garmin with an add collar for the two dogs. But sometimes we hunt with them separately. My husband will have one dog and I will have another dog in separate fields. So, I think two remote is the way to go? If you buy two separate units are you still able to add the collar from the second unit when I have both dogs with me? Or do i have to carry both of the remotes?

Hope that makes sense


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know with my tritronics collars I can link them up to other transmitters, as long as they are compatible.
So if you buy two of the same systems, that are expandable, you will have no problem linking them to the second collar.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can contact Steve at gundogs supply, or Ken at Huntindawg.com.
Both have always given quick responses to any of my questions.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR said it the best !!!! contact Steve or Ken - they will personaly answer your ? - the other side of this - buy from them !!!!! always have great prices - or call the cashier at a big box store - C how that works OUT !!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

: :


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I was going to email gundogsupply and ask the same question but thought that I might get a quicker response here, LOL! 


Thanks everyone!


----------

